# Versatranz Plastisol Numbers



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I like Verstranz's transfer's but for their Plastisol numbers, anyone else have this issue? I can press a regular transfer and a pre made number of theirs on the same press (both being white) and they come out different! Shirt color wants to show through the white number when pressed on red, and black. Wanting to do my daughters league bb jersey's but am scared of what they would end up like with their numbers. I have told Stacey about this twice before but no fix. This is more the issue when doing 100% poly vs 50-50. Those performance hoodie's are tough! Now when I used their blk numbers, no issue.
Anything one can do/try vs staying away from this job? Thanks-Bryan-


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Bryan Ultduct said:


> I like Verstranz's transfer's but for their Plastisol numbers, anyone else have this issue? I can press a regular transfer and a pre made number of theirs on the same press (both being white) and they come out different! Shirt color wants to show through the white number when pressed on red, and black. Wanting to do my daughters league bb jersey's but am scared of what they would end up like with their numbers. I have told Stacey about this twice before but no fix. This is more the issue when doing 100% poly vs 50-50. Those performance hoodie's are tough! Now when I used their blk numbers, no issue.
> Anything one can do/try vs staying away from this job? Thanks-Bryan-


Check this out if you haven't already. Heat Transfer Pre-Cut Letters and Numbers for Personalization | Stahls'


----------

